# MINIATURE DONKEYS



## jeniemac (Oct 1, 2011)

I have just recieved a miniature donkey ,reg, girl ,grey pinto in and wondering if anyone knows anything about miniature donkeys. My knowledge on miniature donkeys is very limited.Pictures to follow.

Any help on these wonderful guys would be appriciated.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Oct 1, 2011)

not much about donkeys. live the same life span as a horse, gestation is a year, so longer than the horse and I think minis take for ever. I seen on the forum list that there is one for miniature donkeys, maybe they can provide a little more help for you. Good luck with your new girl! cant wait to see pictures...


----------



## REO (Oct 1, 2011)

We have a mini donkey forum right here!






http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showforum=7


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't know much about Mini Donks, but worry a bit about some full size Donks, kept with Minis as guards. A couple of years ago, a friend of mine who had kept Mini mares with a Donkey as a guard, attacked a new foal and killed it. He shook it like a rag doll from what I gather. He had always been good with the mares but obviously considered the new baby an intruder.

Lizzie


----------

